# Experience with roidsseek



## dent42

What's up guys I was just curious if any of you guys have Had experience with roidsseek ? How was your experience and would you use roidsseek again. I know they come up in some pretty shady try places but the reviews are mixed and inconsistent at best.


----------



## shenky

I only have experience with their bad reviews. Stay away from roidsseek. For real, stay away and don't give that site your hard earned cash. I, too, made the mistake of falling back on readily available websites for gear. Not only did I get ripped off, I put myself in jeopardy.

If you can find the site, so can Leo. Not to say there aren't legitimate black market websites (there are), but that is definitely not one of them.


----------



## Yabuddy54

shenky said:


> I only have experience with their bad reviews. Stay away. For real, stay away and don't give that site your hard earned cash. I, too, made the mistake of falling back on readily available websites for gear. Not only did I get ripped off, I put myself in jeopardy.
> 
> If you can find the site, so can Leo. Not to say there aren't legitimate black market websites (there are), but that is definitely not one of them.



Thanks man. I figured it was a bit sketched out. I was just curious, because they have the brand of gear that I most always use and it's really good quality. I'll keep searching elsewhere. Appreciate the feed back.


----------



## TheBlob

Yeah I have, but I cant tell you anything reliable, only that if its legitimate its suppose to ok. I dont think its the end all be all though


----------



## Yabuddy54

TheBlob said:


> Yeah I have, but I cant tell you anything reliable, only that if its legitimate its suppose to ok. I dont think its the end all be all though



Hey Blob, you've used kalpa ? Or you've had experience with roidsseek ?


----------



## shenky

Kalpa is a good brand, from what I've read. Lots of counterfeits, though.


----------



## TriniJuice

SuperBane said:


> isn't he still over at meso?



i think bigben said he was banned for threatening someone on meso


----------



## Reisem

Always a good source for gear


----------



## M_T Pockets

Brother Bundy said:


> anyone know where i can find dr tillacle?



I think he has some lab w Rumpy. Ha.


----------



## latinherc

Is this the same scam source that evo is now pushing? I could be wrong.


----------



## Rumpy

I tried to buy roids from seek once.  He ripped me off.


----------

